# Very bad day



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

I know many of you know my dad had cancer and battled it for 8 months. 

Today he passed away at 3am (2/24/14). My husband and I stayed home and took care of him 24/7. He is no longer in pain and that does make this a little easier. What makes it worst is my sisters birthday is (2/25/14) 

Thank you for everyone who kept us in your thoughts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh Jessaba. You are still being prayed for.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I am so very sorry. He is no longer in pain and I'm sure he is smiling down on you. Hugs and prayers for you and your family

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im so sorry for your loss....Hugs! and prayers of strength


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

My deepest sympathy to you and your family. :hug:


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Thoughts and prayers for u ...


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family during this most difficult time. Sending lots of hugs and thoughts from up here in Canada. :hug:


----------



## cheyenne (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss... :hug: Sending thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im very sorry :hug:


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Jess, I don't know how horrible it is to lose a parent as I haven't lost one yet, but I can imagine the hole in your heart. I pray that it will soon fill with happy memories. :hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. I understand the pain and the relief that you are feeling. (We lost my mom last summer).
Remember all the good times and the little things that he did to make you smile. Hugs from all your friends here at 
TGS! :grouphug:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So sorry for your loss :hug:


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. I lost my Dad 4.5 years ago and it still hurts. Remember the good times and keep them close to your heart. Hugs.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Thank you all . It touches my heart reading so many responses.  


Our three baby goats help me through the day too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happyhogs (Oct 12, 2009)

So sorry for your loss xx


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. Praying for you and your family.:tears::hug:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I know how hard it is to lose a parent :hug:
But know he is with the Lord and at peace.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

It's gonna take a while to process it all... It helps to talk about it... So sorry for your loss


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Thank you all. I went to the viewing yesterday and had to leave due to dealing with fake people. People who had nothing to do with him and barely knew him. Everyone except family was laughing like this was a social gathering like a party. It made me mad so I had to leave. Good thing the sisters are better at dealing with that kind of stuff. 

You all don't know how much it means to me for you all to be here for me. I know we are basically strangers on a goat forum, but some of you I have gotten to know better than others. Either way it means a lot to have you guys here! Thank you so much:hugs:

This is one of the last pictures I have of my dad and its with our first baby goat of the season, Valentine aka Val.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

It is hard. Some people deal with death differently than others so don't judge too harshly. If you could have seen my family at my grandmother's you would have seriously wondered about us. Hang in there. It's going to take time to heal...and you will never be "over" it, but you will be able to handle it all better as time goes by. :hug: And that is an awesome picture!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yes , everyone deals with death differently. When i had lost my Grandma , my family had deaths in the family one right after the other.
And they were sudden deaths.I found my Uncle dead , somehow I knew to go check on him. No one could understand that , but i had a sudden urge to run upstairs and check him , he was gone , a heart attack.
I couldnt handle it anymore , I was young and i refused to morn. My outlook was "they" were dead , gone and thats that. I have changed since then of course , but at that time I just didn't want to hurt anymore and i shut it all out. Sometimes laughter helps heal. I found myself at my grandmas wake laughing with my closest cousin . It was sort of a relief and it made us both feel a whole lot better. We were both very close with Grandma. I knew she was laughing along with us too. I think the relief we felt was her lifting the burden off of our shoulders.
I could go on. My Father died at my brothers wedding reception , massive heart attack brought on by a situation there. 
Their wedding anniversary was hard to deal with. But we had to change it around for their sake. And we did. We celebrate their day and remember my Dad with fond memories , not sadness. Don't hate the people or their ways of dealing with death. I can totally relate to the "fake people" part , believe me , I understand. But take a step back and look at all the people who took the time to come and remember your Dad. It makes it easier to view it that way. Easier on your heart which is in no shape to add any more stress right now.
:hug::hug: You will get through this.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a sweet picture.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

No these people who partied and were laughing were people who weren't family or even friends. They were people who barely knew him. 

My husband had a dream about zombies, felt a hand on his shoulder pulling him back and it woke him up. He went to check on dad and he had just gone. So I understand the urge to go check on him.  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

:hug: I'm so very sorry for your loss. :hug:


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

So sorry. ((Hug))


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

